# External HD as a music source?



## Jon Evolve (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Western Digital 1.5 TB External HD which I'd like to use in my Cruze Eco as the music source via USB. The HD requires a 100-240 VAC power source so I'm looking to buy a power inverter (cig lighter to standard US electrical outlet). Two questions:

1) Have any of you used an External HD as a music source in your Cruze?

2) Any recommendations on which brand of power inverter I should purchase?

Thanks! Any help or insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Why all that hardware when a decent sized USB drive would do the trick? A fairly cheap 16GB drive would hold enough music to drive for a week without repeats. Also that hard drive spinning at 5400/7200 rpm and a pothole don't mix.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

I wouldn't advise it. I'm almost positive you've got an external hard drive containing a desktop class 3.5" drive. 

If you drive around with that running, I wouldn't be surprised if you find the drive no longer working after not very long. The bumpy environment in a car is really bad for running desktop class drives. Heads will be hitting the disks over bumps and it's hard on the bearings.

You'd have better luck w/something containing a laptop drive as they are designed to be a lot more durable and endure higher operating shocks. 

Also, FWIW, in laptops, drives are often shock mounted to lessen the shock the drive has to endure (my Lenovo T61p has rubber rails around the two edges of the drive). Some laptops also include an app that's always running (e.g. Lenovo - Innovation - Active Protection System) to help protect the drive.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a better idea... Get the classic iPod (160gb). What more do you need? Besides, the radio has to cache most of the music anyway and it would take FOREVER to load 1.5TB of songs. Especially if you accidentally go to browse all. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm with CHUV, just get a ridiculous sized iPod.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I concur with the rest - a large thumb drive or iPod will work much better for your needs without all the expense. 

Leave the portable hard drive for it's true purpose - porn.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AMEN! lol Or if you really want the space (assuming the cruzes usb firmware supports such a large drive) try a laptop portable Solid State Drive.


----------



## Jon Evolve (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Thing is, though, I already have the external HD just laying around. I got a larger HD over the weekend and now it's just sitting there doing nothing but taking up space and the only extra hardware I'd need is that power inverter. Of course it's a ridiculous amount of space for just music but I'm not using it for anything else.

I was inspired to do this by those Mac Mini modifications that were happening all over a few years ago, although most of those folks mounted their Mac Mini in their glove boxes and used it for more than just music.

Plus I should have just linked to the drive type... that might have helped, eh?
WD Elements Desktop (1.5 TB)


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

A USB flash drive is cheaper than a power inverter, or the same cost. And so much smaller that it is out of the way. And if I need more space for music, then I'll get another thumb drive.


----------



## Jon Evolve (Feb 7, 2012)

I own a decent thumb drive; however, that's not what I'm looking to do, and I thank you for the input.

I return you to the original questions:



Jon Evolve said:


> 1) Have any of you used an External HD as a music source in your Cruze?
> 
> 2) Any recommendations on which brand of power inverter I should purchase?


Thanks again!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Evolve said:


> I was inspired to do this by those Mac Mini modifications that were happening all over a few years ago, although most of those folks mounted their Mac Mini in their glove boxes and used it for more than just music.
> 
> Plus I should have just linked to the drive type... that might have helped, eh?
> WD Elements Desktop (1.5 TB)


I don't know if you're aware how hard drives work and how close the head flying heights are and the speeds involved but see Head crash Definition from PC Magazine Encyclopedia. Hard drives don't use soft (and very vulnerable to damage) oxide coatings anymore though. 

As for Mac Minis, well, they use more durable laptop drives and more recently, became available w/SSDs (no moving parts: no heads, no discs, etc.), not 3.5" desktop class drives. That's how the Mac Mini is so small.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going to reinforce what everyone else has said. Operational shock tolerances for laptop drives are higher than they are for desktop drives, and flash drives have an exponentially higher shock tolerance. I would not advise the use of your hard drive in a Chevy Cruze unless you can design an effective shock absorption mount for it. Its really that simple.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

> I already have the external HD just laying around. I got a larger HD over the weekend and now it's just sitting there doing nothing


You can never have too many backups. Backup all your music so you don't loose it all. Replacing or ripping it again would be a pain.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Sell your 1.5TB HDD and get an iPod Classic. 

Am not trying to be an ass here, but if you still dont get what were saying, lemme translate it for you, that 1.5TB HDD will get busted in no time if you insist in doing it your way. 

btw, the mac mini uses 2.5" portable hard drives which are also the ones used on most laptops. 
your WD 1.5TB is 3.5" which are mostly non-shock proof.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Guys, he doesn’t say if he wants to use it when he drives. It may be for outside parties, BBQ, etc. Not trying to be sarcastic but he may want to give us a few more details about his project. Temperature can be another issue. The cold over the winter night can destroy the HD. Cooling down the source and HD could be another issue. Jon, can you give us more details?


----------



## Jon Evolve (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, so the answers are:

1) No, I haven't.

2) N/A

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Evolve (Feb 7, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Guys, he doesn’t say if he wants to use it when he drives. It may be for outside parties, BBQ, etc. Not trying to be sarcastic but he may want to give us a few more details about his project. Temperature can be another issue. The cold over the winter night can destroy the HD. Cooling down the source and HD could be another issue. Jon, can you give us more details?


Sure, I'll elaborate.

Theory: On the short term, it will be used as a primary music source while driving and not driving. On the long term, it will be used as a source for the entire car entertainment system while driving and not driving -- headrest monitors, .mov/.avi playback, etc. Assuming this were to work, I'd make (or purchase) a padded drive sleeve allowing the unit to cool while in use but still providing additional protection from bumps in the road and that. More than likely it would be mounted to the vehicle somewhere.

Also, the drive would be removed 90% of the time. It doesn't get too cold here in Sacramento, though we do get some very cold nights during the winter. Summer and winter months, the drive would not be left in the car.

I was hoping that this thread would have more input than, "don't do it, dude", but if that's the overall census I understand and heed the warnings.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

phantom said:


> Sell your 1.5TB HDD and get an iPod Classic.
> 
> Am not trying to be an ass here, but if you still dont get what were saying, lemme translate it for you, that 1.5TB HDD will get busted in no time if you insist in doing it your way.
> 
> ...


Yep. 

As reference, the iPod Classics (iPod Classic Teardown - iFixit) and other hard drive based portable MP3 players use durable 1.8" hard drives and don't leave them spinning much of the time. They spin up to load for a few seconds into a buffer and then spin down. Most of the time, the drive isn't running, so the drive is less vulnerable and allows for way lower power consumption (== longer battery life).

Flash based music players (e.g. iPod Touch, Shuffle, Nano, etc.) have no hard drive and thus can withstand WAY more shock, bumps, and vibration.


Jon Evolve said:


> Sure, I'll elaborate.
> 
> Theory: On the short term, it will be used as a primary music source while driving and not driving. On the long term, it will be used as a source for the entire car entertainment system while driving and not driving -- headrest monitors, .mov/.avi playback, etc. Assuming this were to work, I'd make (or purchase) a padded drive sleeve allowing the unit to cool while in use but still providing additional protection from bumps in the road and that. More than likely it would be mounted to the vehicle somewhere.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be as concerned about it getting too cold. The shock and bumping around is terrible for desktop class drives along w/it likely spinning the majority of the time, unlike 1.8" hard drive based portable MP3 players. The heat might be another problem if you were to leave you car for a few hours in the summer as it gets way hot in Sacramento.

Back to the Mac Minis, you can confirm the usage of 2.5" laptop drives yourself by looking at the teardowns at http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Mini.

You're welcome to try it. I just wouldn't expect your desktop-class drive to work for very long if used while driving.


----------

